# Locating ADBA shows



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ive been trying to find out if there are any ADBA shows in WI and if so when and where are they? I cant seem to find any sites with listings, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

ADBA sanctioned events are listed on the show calendars on their site:
American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

thank you kindly


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

wow, WI is lame. Absolutely nothing in our state. Go cheese


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Take a peek at the UKC site calendar, maybe they have something by you or at least close


----------

